# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Сабмитер

## Botanig

Значит так, где скачать крякнутый сабмитер?

----------


## support

Вот тут видел недавно ссылку http://someblog.ru, только вчера там же про него написали http://someblog.ru/1/16_01_07_post618/

Вообще я как и советовали, взял смайл и реально лучше!

----------


## Botanig

а что за смайл? расскажите пожалуйста!!!

ааа, вы про это?
http://someblog.ru/1/20_10_06_post000/

интересно, а крякнутая версия есть?

если можно дайте ссылочку=)))
спасибо!

----------


## zaycev

Allsubmitter 2.5 + crack + новая база белых каталогов

http://rapidshare.com/files/548208/AllSubmitter.rar

каталоги не проверял пока...

----------


## DEL

а что более новой версии нет ни у когоИ

----------


## zaycev

Версия 3.3
http://ipload.ru/file.php?File=74946464644

----------


## DEL

благодарю! не сочтите за бестактность а баз хороших к нему случайно не найдеться? ;)

----------


## Hooligan

Спасибо за Сабмитер, была бы версия по новее...:)
а базу каталогов можно и так найти ;)

----------


## DEL

кряк бы еще к нему :)

----------


## Hooligan

так тут же есть...в этой теме сабмитер 2.5+кряк+базы за август 2006

----------


## skandinav

У меня хорошая база есть, 7$

----------


## zaycev

хорошая это какая? поподробнее опиши...

----------


## skandinav

Перечисляем сюда Z313544143673, пишем на мыло kostamus()list.ru и получаем свежую базу

----------


## mr_john

всем привет, вижу давно тут никто ничего не пишет.
Хотел бы узнать кто каким allsubmitter-ом пользуется?
И где кто достает кряки для него или как ломает?

----------


## alias74

Лично я пользую 5.5, а сломал посредством перевода WMденег на счет продавца.

----------


## Nemoman

> Лично я пользую 5.5, а сломал посредством перевода WMденег на счет продавца.


:D аналогично! Если уж заниматься, то заниматься серьезно. Тем более денежка в этом деле есть.

----------


## Hanacuk

сикока стоит? и сикока вы на этом делаете? я так понял он может новости на варезники постить?

----------


## Migerat

Да, тоже интересует такой вопрос, подскажите,  в этом деле новичек совсем пока.

----------


## Nemoman

> сикока стоит? и сикока вы на этом делаете? я так понял он может новости на варезники постить?


Стоит 145у.е., окупил меньше, чем за месяц. На варезники новости не размещаю, не знаю.




> Да, тоже интересует такой вопрос, подскажите,  в этом деле новичек совсем пока.


Процесс простой. Делаете несколько сайтов, прогоняете по каталогам, у них поднимается ТИЦ. Ставите на биржи ссылок и получаете нетрудовые доходы :D

----------


## mr.L

fatal error: wrong window ^_^

----------


## xxxxsoft

Всем привет. 

AllSubmitter.v5.8.INCL.KEYGEN - Полный комплект с лекарством. 

Ссылки: 
1) http://depositfiles.com/files/4iadu3e7p 
2) getzilla

Инструкция:
1) http://depositfiles.com/files/ycyr3ffzt 
2) Скачать ins.txt c Getzilla

Вот свежая база за сентябрь:
http://depositfiles.com/files/h6zmurf83
Скачать sen.base_as_.zip c Getzilla

Небольшое примечание к лекарству:
1) Скачать prim.txt c Getzilla
2) http://depositfiles.com/files/bgbweqvue

----------


## veto4ka

На данный момент у меня официально купленная версия Allsubmitter 6.1. Ломаный его вроде нигде не достать.

----------


## xxxxsoft

Зато есть базы! 
База Ноябрь: baza.allsubmmiter.noyabr2010..zip, http://www.getzilla.net/files/359576...f8beb8.zip.htm

или тут: http://b23.ru/card

----------

